# Worldwide Reptiles, Cheltenham



## MattThing (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone know where they came from? Just found them on the interwebs for some reason, not sure how I missed it. Shop looks pretty sweet.

Anyone recommend? Might make a trip tomorrow.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Its ok, it used to be Cotswold Reptile Centre when Ty owned it. They have a pretty impressive collection of venomous and the guy seems sound. Not as impressvie a shop as Pilbara though but worth a visit.


----------



## MattThing (Dec 27, 2009)

Aha! That explains it, thanks.


----------



## Jay9098 (May 21, 2011)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but I found it using the search function. Does anyone know if this place is still open? I have gone there a couple of times and there is no sign of life, also I have called several times and again nothing. If anyone knows anything I would be extremely grateful


----------



## scrooge (Feb 5, 2010)

*Worldwide reptiles*

hi,worldwide reptiles have moved and are trading under the name cheltenham reptiles.the address is 52 SPACE BUSINESS CENTRE.TEWKESBURY ROAD.CHELTENHAM.G51 9FL.it is next to the range


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Closing down - contact them for any items selling - all must be sold..... 01242 268 188


----------

